

LinkedIn Architecture - kungfudoi
http://cookiesareforclosers.com/blog/2008/06/linkedin-architecture

======
transburgh
Every time I get on Linkedin (multiple times a day) the site is crawling. Half
the time I get an error that asks me to go back to the homepage.

~~~
VinzO
I use linkedin often too but I can't remember having an error message.

